# Our Second Chance!



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

Pics for reference!


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

Change in my husband's work schedule means we moved a day early!!!! Chance could see his old buddies from his stall and was happily alternating between nickering and yelling when I left him to settle in. I've got church tonight so I'll swing by after to check on him again. 

Funny thing, the PATH barn asked if I would stay on the volunteer schedule as an exercise rider. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

So all last night I was worse than I was my first night owning him. After my husband left, I ended up going out to the boarding facility two more times... It was like starting all over again. Except, when I first got him, he seemed so big and invincible. Now, time has taught me otherwise. 

My bestie went with me to the barn this morning for an extra set of hands when I reintroduced him to the herd of 20, just in case things got squirrelly. It was evident that he had done some pacing in the night (reminding myself that he was doing this at the other place and part of the reason he's back) but he seemed in good spirits to see us. I took him out to the arena area and did some ground work until I felt him slip into our old easy fashion. Then I tossed the saddle on him for a quick jaunt around the perimeter of the property. It was great! I had forgotten how good the freedom feels! No one looking down their nose at me for riding in a western saddle with just a rope halter. I could feel him relaxing and his head was dropping and he got all drooly. We finished up with a good grooming sesh and some belly lifts. Then it was off to rejoin his old buddies. 

Chance had been in this herd for six years. His first introduction, even after a two week quite teen within sight/smell of the herd, resulted in the most savage horse fight I've ever seen to this day. This time however, he walked right in like he had never left. He immediately went to grazing with his former trio and was grooming an old buddy when we left. 

I worked late tonight (gotta take advantage of that holiday pay  ) and while he was a little spooky when I brought him in, it wasn't anything that I don't think will work itself out over the next few days. I'm off tomorrow morning so I'll go spend a few more hours with him then.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm all about second chances......some of us get them and some of us don't.

What a beautiful story and filled with so much hope.

I hope you won't mind if I follow along and share in your joy.


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

Not at all gunslinger!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

Yesterday went pretty well. We started with groundwork again until I saw him go into a relaxed posture. I hopped on for some work on focused riding. 

He has been ridden pretty micromanaged so I wanted to see how much of his sensitivity for riding off my focus and seat was lost. I clipped reins to his rope halter and stayed in the corral but he did pretty well. It took him a little while to relax but eventually he was moving on my seat all but stops which I had to reinforce. All in all not bad. I know he has definitely come to equate riding with stress so I'm keeping this fun and low key. He loves loves loves trails so depending on how this week goes, we may trailer out this coming Saturday to the state park. 

He's still pacing in his stall a bit and you can see his muscles all bunched up. I picked up some more lavender oil to lightly diffuse in his stall. I've used it with him before and he responded well so we'll see. 

I can see I'm going to have to watch his feed closely too to make sure we don't have any weight loss. He's going from a .25 acre paddock to a 40 acre with hills, woods, and water crossings.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

Just something I thought I'd throw out there bc I know someone is going to end up asking. Lol. Yes, I ride in a skirt. In my faith, women don't wear pants. I've never had an issue with showing. Just approached whoever was in charge and explained that it was a faith thing and they have always been great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

The three greatest things in the world...Faith, Hope, and love.

Last memorial day weekend I passed a lady in a skirt riding side saddle. I've only seen that once. I took a picture because it was a beautiful thing to behold....I'll see if I can find it. 

Hope Chance is transitioning well....


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

He is transitioning great! 

We went on a little jaunt around the property with one of his old girlfriends and her mom. Lakota is a young mustang straight from the BLM and is amazing. She and Chance do well together and are next door neighbors in the barn. 

I'm noticing one odd thing though, he's getting super tense with the bit. Days one through three, I rode in just his halter and he relaxed long and low. I rode with his bit and he immediately got bracey and stiff. It took most of the ride to convince him that this was fun. I'm seriously contemplating just using a halter until he can see "work" as "play" again.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

gunslinger said:


> The three greatest things in the world...Faith, Hope, and love.
> 
> Last memorial day weekend I passed a lady in a skirt riding side saddle. I've only seen that once. I took a picture because it was a beautiful thing to behold....I'll see if I can find it.
> 
> Hope Chance is transitioning well....



I would love love love to learn side saddle! It looks so sweet and elegant. But I'm too much of a free spirited trail rider. Lol. I tend towards really full skirts in western prints or denim with flannel button downs and an old oil skinned hat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

I just left his evening feeding and guess what!!! 

He came when I called! [emoji4] I'm a happy mommy right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I am glad he came to you!


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

Knave said:


> I am glad he came to you!



I may have or may not have done a happy dance in the barn isle looking like a crazy lady in a suit and rubber boots. [emoji23] oh well. He got a cookie and ear scratch so he was happy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

A cool little fact about Chance: he is supposedly out of a barrel racing farm. How the sweet little older lady who gave him to me came to have him, I have no clue. But he does know the pattern and thinks he's hot stuff when I let him have a go at it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

That's neat!


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

Waiting on the big guy to finish his breakfast so I thought I'd pop over and update! 

He came again last night when called. (Happy dance again) no barn time tonight other than feeding bc my husband is finally coming back in town! Yay us! 

Tomorrow though I have the morning off and can spend some time with Chance. Friday, we are supposed to trailer out to the state park with his mustang girlfriend so I'll update with lots of pics! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

neat journal- I admire you commitment to riding with skirts, I rode in a skirt once and it frustrated me to no end- although I think half my problem was the skit was so short...
Anywho, I'm loving your story.
Oh and I was thinking about your bit and thought maybe he's associating it with stress. His being upset about it could've becoena habit. Maybe I you switched his bit to something ooober comfy- like an oval mouth copper snaffle with lozenge maybe he'd go back to how he used to be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Awesome second chance story, I'm glad you got him back. I've always wanted to ride in a skirt but didn't want crazy looks. I don't know why I care so maybe I'll give it a go.


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

lostastirrup said:


> neat journal- I admire you commitment to riding with skirts, I rode in a skirt once and it frustrated me to no end- although I think half my problem was the skit was so short...
> 
> Anywho, I'm loving your story.
> 
> ...



Today was the first time I asked him for a good honest days work and he settled down into work mode quickly. He's very black and white. He was finally content to just work off my seat. I have changed him into a super comfy bit with a copper roller and he loves it. No more giraffe neck and he neck reined like a charm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

LoriF said:


> Awesome second chance story, I'm glad you got him back. I've always wanted to ride in a skirt but didn't want crazy looks. I don't know why I care so maybe I'll give it a go.



No crazy looks generally. I make most of my skirts out of jeans and they are long enough to cover my ankles in the saddle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

today we worked on ground tying and obstacles.







followed by a bit of a Trailride


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Actually, I love a woman is a skirt....I guess I'm old school, but,IMO, there isn't a more attractive way for a lady to dress than in a skirt.

Back in the days of my youth, it was easy to tell a boy from a girl......today....not so easily done....

I also think one of the most visually appealing accessory is a nice hat. Again, back in the dinosaur days, most ladies didn't seem properly outfitted without one.

Hats, spats, gloves.....simply beautiful....just a much more eloquent period of time IMO.


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

gunslinger said:


> Actually, I love a woman is a skirt....I guess I'm old school, but,IMO, there isn't a more attractive way for a lady to dress than in a skirt.
> 
> Back in the days of my youth, it was easy to tell a boy from a girl......today....not so easily done....
> 
> ...



I'm convinced my husband and I are from the wrong era. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

He is not amused lol 

We did a lot of obstacle work this morning with his mustang buddy. 

Walking/backing over tarps, "don't feed the Bears", dragging scary stuff, and water work. He was very relaxed and well behaved. Felt like his old self! 

Keep us in your thoughts/prayers. Our first ACTHA ride is the 23rd. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm sorry I'm so behind! 

Saturday we just did 3.2 miles at a working walk as I was trying to figure out how much trotting we would have to do meet the average speed of most NATRC rides. He walks at roughly 4 miles an hour. Variations in speed due to terrain. 

I'm not opposed to speed at all but due to a recent medical procedure, trotting isn't the most comfortable thing for any distance. His canter is fine but I've got to figure something out to support my legs a little better than my just a hair too long stirrups on the roping saddle. 

He did well. Didn't break a sweat and was a perfect gentleman. 

We got a lot of rain Saturday night and discovered his stall takes on water. I'm going to talk to the barn owner about it next time I see her. I left him out last night bc I didn't want him standing in a wet stall. Catch 22 because everything is icy this morning and I feel bad he wasn't in his cozy stall. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

Oh and other exciting news! 

I got a job working and taking care of two of the other horses here! 

I've started a few of the horses here and the owner has seen me work so when a boarder just had too much on her plate, my barn owner suggested me! One is a Belgian draft/QH and the other is a TWH. It is mostly ground work and desensitizing needed. They are real thinkers and I'm excited to get going! Plus, having my board covered is a huge answered prayer! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

I bit the bullet. 

I registered and paid my fees. 

The nerves have set in. 

I haven't ridden in any kind of show/competition in almost a year when my former mare decided to fall apart waiting for our turn. She's a n amazing trail/camping horse. Good at NATRC but the ACTHA atmosphere was not for her. I ended up on the pavement and my pride was shot. I trained her from the time we had to rope her to catch her to winning ribbons in other more endurance type competitions. She is a perfect fit in her new family of hard core trail riders, but that blow up took some months in the arena on more settled horses to get over. I've bit the dirt and broken bones before, but that ride really really rattled me. Thankfully, I've got a close girlfriend who drug me out to the therapy center, practically through me up on Chance and snapped on a longe line and said, "ride". Stubborn ginger... 

But here we go again. Same group of competitors. Different horse. I don't want to go into the ride feeling like a pile of manure for what happened at the last ride. Im a good rider. A decent trainer. And my horse happened to be one of several that completely lost it before that ride, but still. 

Sorry, enough whining. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

A snap shot from this morning. He was looking super fuzzy when I took off his blanket. 

He's definitely filling out and I'm sure it's just in my head, but I think the abundant hills and trails are helping him to muscle up some. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

Just for funsies... One of our last rides at the therapy center. I do miss the covered arena. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Just a note - I think any horse person worth their salt would not laugh or make fun of anyone who had a fall from a misbehaving horse. No need for you to feel bad about returning to "the scene of the crime"

I have always dreamed of doing an ACTHA ride but the closest is about 4 hours away - when you mention atmosphere it made me curious. Was it not as laid back as I imagined?


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

It was actually very fun. Great people and I've got no complaints. I just did so much work on the obstacles that I failed to get Faith out of endurance mode and into "it's ok to stand around the trail head for a few hours and wait our turn" mode. We didn't have a very calm night the night before. It got super windy and loud. I'm not excusing her behavior but, she had just a few months prior been through a tornado. I just never could get her calm and "herself". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

Rain rain go away. Come again another day... 

Today is our last chance to trailer out before our ride next week so hopefully, the skies will clear soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

No such luck on trailering out. 

I did however get my friend to watch me ride and give honest feedback on my riding. She is a riding instructor. I've been having some trouble with him getting off his forehand since we moved home so I wanted her to watch. She thinks his saddle is sitting too low on his shoulders so he's not getting a lot of free movement without discomfort. I'm getting a dressage saddle soon that I know fits and I'm also looking at some pads to raise our western saddle up off his shoulders. Can't have my boy uncomfortable! 

He was moving prettily though and making an honest effort. I'll take honest effort any day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I ride my Miss Lacy with a Tucker #42 under her 1" five star pad.....

It made a world of difference.

When she first got me.....I bought her a Tennessean Supreme....a beautiful saddle and it fit her like a glove......I rode that saddle for several years...

A couple of years ago she started having some back issues and the vet said "saddle fit".....

So I switched to a wider Tucker that DW isn't using anymore......and upgraded my pads.....Miss Lacy's back to her old self....


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

gunslinger said:


> I ride my Miss Lacy with a Tucker #42 under her 1" five star pad.....
> 
> It made a world of difference.
> 
> ...



My BO has a Tucker that I can try. As much as I love my BigHorn, can't have an ouchy back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

My poor baby is practically on lockdown... 

BO put round bales in the pasture today in cattle rings of all things. No heads up. No warning. Last time she did this he got so banged up in a week that I wouldn't even take him out in public for fear of getting arrested. This was a factor in my decision to lease him and get him out. 20 horses cannot share a round bale in my opinion. He also tends to get pretty bloated. I'm so aggravated. 

I'll split his meals from 2 to 3 and go on my lunch break to do ground work or whatever I need to do to keep the edge off. She says it will only be while we are under a hard freeze warning but still. I feel like a call was warranted. Generally we have a meeting when anything to do with pasture management changes. I can't have him looking like death and getting run off from the bale again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh come on now.....it's not that bad.....is it?

Granted, I had a cow hay ring and the horses got a stain on their mane's from the galvanization...

So I traded that off and got a horse ring.....

I keep a roll out about 8 or 9 months a year.....they'll over eat a bit a first and then level out IMO.....yes, they'll get a hay belly for awhile....

Look at the bright spot....they're not hungry.....I do suspect 20 horses won't fit well around the ring but I think the horses will work that out among themselves....


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

They just fought so bad last year that some had to have stitches. It's a self care board place and there are some owners we don't see for months at a time. So when any kind of food goes out, it's like shark week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

As soon as I get paid, I'm going to order a thin sheet so that they will be biting that and hopefully not breaking his skin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm so torn. 

While Chance was on lease, he didn't have access to hay. He was there 11 months. I've slowly reintroduced hay and were at 3 flakes a day. I'm so afraid that if I turn him out, he will gorge himself and colic. But a stall is no life either. 


I know I gave other reasons not to turn him out in above posts but when I let myself think about it, those really have little bearing. Shortly before I left off my job as a vet tech, I spent an entire night trying to save a colicing horse. It was my last necropsy. It was also my friend's horse who had been on stall rest (she didn't do much hay at all) from an injury and then turned out on the free choice hay. We lost her. Then I had to help with the necropsy and burial. 

I know he's gonna get some dents and dings out there and he has some now, but I can't get the gobs of hay just balled up in that horse out of my head. 

Someone sway me one way or the other. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

I did it. I let him out. Practically wrapped in bubble wrap. Lol. But he's out. 

We had a lovely morning. I took him on a jog with me and he really seemed to enjoy it. I love the way the frost crunched beneath our feet. Then I sat with him and read while he ate his breakfast. I love how our relationship has slipped back into our old groove of just being content to hang out together. We've got some events coming up and he is really enjoying work too.










Fun fact about Chance, he loves to get the last quarter of a cup or so of my morning coffee. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm horrible at this journal! So sorry! 

It's raining. Again. So I'm out of the saddle today. It's ground work over some obstacles. 



Interesting little thing popped up for like the 3rd time since I got Chance. Someone thought he was a standardbred. 









This is an old pic but this is how he stands a majority of the time. My vet also had a hard time believing he is 17. 

This really has me curious because the woman I got him from conveniently didn't have the papers with her when she delivered him and then mailed them later. They say AQHA but after looking at some of the pics of papers on here, they look different and are a different color. I honestly don't care what he is, I had no money invested in his purchase, and I got him because I loved him after a three or four visits with him. But it does flit through my mind occasionally when out riding with people I know have quarter horses and they don't bear any resemblance. 

Suffice it to say, I'm not a breed junky. I've had Chance and a Morgan. Loved them both. I would like an Arabian though when I retire him just simply bc endurance and ctr has really become my thing the past few years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

He looks great.....the picture's kind of small but I don't see any bites....so i guess the hay ring is going okay?


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

gunslinger said:


> He looks great.....the picture's kind of small but I don't see any bites....so i guess the hay ring is going okay?



That pic is about a year old. I am just tired of taking rainy pics. Lol 

But yes it's going ok. The herd is actually down to twelve and three major bullies are gone. I think he is a lot more confident without their terrorizing bc I've watched him hold his own a few times. 

I turned him out in progressively longer increments just to be on the safe side with the hay. I know it's natural and when I had him it made a huge part of his feeding regime, but I didn't want any sudden changes in diet on top of a move and the saddle fitting issues.

Makes my board go up for the winter but that's alright I guess. It just annoyed me to no end when I asked the couple who pushed so hard for hay this year what the big deal was (40 acres that still has some green to it) and their response was "I get sick of coming to feed them every day in the winter" Really?? It's a self care barn. You knew no one would feed them for you unless we are under a weather advisory. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

Just noticed that the pic makes our saddle for issues glaringly obvious... Thankfully we didn't use it much but unfortunately it's the only saddle I have at the moment. For about an hour! Headed to get my new saddle now! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

Not sure where we stand on the saddle issue right now. But that hasn't stopped me from enjoying some down time working on the leather (a favorite past time). I don't have to pay for the saddle if I don't want to keep it so in thanks for understanding the distances I ride, I told the BO that I would try and bring it back to life while I had it. 

I do condition 3 or 4 days a week and it makes me want to beat my head against the wall that after 10 years of riding, I struggle with saddle fit. Wanna talk nutrition? I'll talk nutrition. Wanna talk boots? I'll talk boots. Wanna talk bits? That's cool. Training? Sure. Conditioning? Great! Obstacles? Ok! But saddle fitting has this mental block for me somehow. 

I made a thread here and was told it looks a bit narrow in the channel. I asked two friends here in person who only ride in English saddles and they said it looks good. I don't want his back or shoulders to ever be sore from poor saddle fit! 

I may not be able to fit them but I can burn in lettering, designs, stain, and general refurbishment so here is a little before and after.








And after









It was storming terribly so I didn't ride in it but I did put it on a horse shaped saddle stand at the other barn and man! It's the most comfortable saddle I've ever hopped in! I can't imagine putting in miles feeling like my bum is on a cloud! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

MrsKD14 said:


> It just annoyed me to no end when I asked the couple who pushed so hard for hay this year what the big deal was (40 acres that still has some green to it) and their response was "I get sick of coming to feed them every day in the winter" Really?? It's a self care barn. You knew no one would feed them for you unless we are under a weather advisory.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well my three are here with me at home....it's 6:30am, 35 degrees and rain.....and I'm headed down to feed....I guess I'm lucky I don't have to travel to do it.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

You did a marvelous job on that saddle! What brand is it? It looks so comfortable.


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

Georg Kieffer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

We had storms last night in the poorboy was fretting most of the night. Another border called me and asked me if I wanted him let out. So I told her that was fine. He was in a bad tornado a couple of years back that flattened one of the barns and ripped up most of the fences. He was one of three in the barn-not the flattened one. Miraculously, none of the ones inside we hurt. The ones outside had some injuries from debris flying. But since then, if it gets bad he paces all night. No trying to get out or anything. Just walks and walks unless someone is down there in the barn. 

We're now under advisory for ice and all the schools are closing early. I know it sounds selfish but I'm glad that he and I are headed down to FLA for the weekend. 50 degree weather and sunshine! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm determined to keep this journal more regularly! Ugh. Lol 

Thursday evening we packed our things amidst the sleet and wind. I gave Chance a thorough grooming, blanketed him, and left him to his mountain of hay. 

Friday morning, my amazing hubby woke my friend and I up at 2am!!!!! 30 minutes earlier than planned and said that since we had a long ride, he wanted to take us to breakfast to be sure we were full of calories and coffee. Lol. Sweet man. We ate, grabbed coffee to go, and more sleet fell. 

I had hooked up my trailer the night before and had all but a few things loaded. Good thing bc the trailer doors were frozen shut. Hubby worked on this as Chance ate his breakfast and I ran through my checklist. Poor MsC (my friend) meticulously checked first aid to make sure all was well in that storage tote. 

We looked like hillbillies bc hubby could only get the door for Chance open and so everything else went in the truck bed. He kissed me goodbye and headed hunting. 

Chance loaded like a champ in the dark even with all the ice coming down and we were on the road!! 

This trip had a feeling of excitement not felt on other trips. MsC was going to be checking out a rescue to bring home! We knew next to nothing about him beyond gelding in his early teens at the oldest. What would he be like? Would he be scared? What health issues would be awaiting us? What kind of career could she look for him to have once he is healthy? 

My wheels were turning with, how will Chance do camping? Have I prepared him enough? Will he continue to eat even in high stress situations? This was after all a test run to see how well he would travel and do for NATRC and endurance now that my mare has found a new home. I would never push him to be her, but he was on most of her training runs and always seemed to have a blast. 

We arrived at a decent time and it turns out a judge was going to be late. Fine by us! We got Chance set up, our campsite set up, and I headed out in a field for a little warm up ride! Then, low and behold! I see a familiar black truck coming down the drive! My momma had come to see us! She lives a solid 8 hours away and since we were over half way to her place, she got the address and came to surprise us! I'll admit, I teared up. She had cookies for Chance and plans to take us to dinner. (No Ramen noodles for us!) 

I failed to mention that MsC was the ride photographer so she headed out ahead of all of us in a pickup to beat people to the obstacles. We left out about 20 minutes behind her. The trails were lovely! Cotton fields on one side and lakes and woods on the other. We ran into MsC and her ever present camera at the second obstacle. He did really well on all of then except the gate (even I thought it was electric tape-I will excuse his antsy behavior about it). He gave me solid honest tries on everything and I couldn't have asked for more. 

The arena challenge was next. Same gate issue. I swear it looked like they cut tape and used it for the gate. Most of the horses wouldn't get near it.









He tried but when I reached for it, it was all over.








That was supposed to be a jump! Lol. Silly man just trotted over it. 










We came out third on the trail, fourth in the arena, and got a judge's pick for his effort and my acknowledgement that he was doing his best. 

We stayed the night so she could get the next day's pics and I just rode out on the trail. I was glad not to have any obstacles. I've decided that the rides may be good for some training, but they aren't a place for me and Chance. Too short and slow for us. He still had so much energy and seemed annoyed to come off the trail. But the ride did what I needed, he was well mannered around a bunch of other horses, camped well, had no problems eating or drinking, and was easy going about everything. I think he is going to be great! 

MsC found her heart pony and we get to go pick him up at the end of February! He is a 15hh or so paint. He's skinny but has a clean bill of health in every other way. Very willing personality and beautiful conformation! She was up front with her goals in the NATRC and LD rides for the first year and endurance after that. He (no name yet) was cleared for it. Just needs to gain some weight. The BO's 6 yo was our demo rider as neither of us would tack him up as thin as he was and the pushy, well meaning woman wanted us to see him ridden. He was a perfect gentleman but with plenty of energy. BO approved her and her references (she's a vet tech and an exercise rider). She's over the moon excited to quit riding for other people and have a horse of her own! I think I have her convinced to make him a journal on here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

I promised him some time off once we got home so he's had two easy days. If it's not raining when I get off today I will work him on the longe line up on one of the hills. 

I'm not riding him until the new saddle comes in. I was able to do some temporary shimming to get through this weekend and it worked ok. But not something I would use for any kind of distance. It was fine for riding up to obstacles and walking on flat flat trails (we don't have those here lol), but it should be in tomorrow so I'll be back to our conditioning rides provided that it fits. 

I really think he is enjoying the career change. His just feels so happy trotting miles of trails! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

UPS said my saddle would be here today. Looks like a moonlight ride if I keep waiting...  I have been so pumped to see if the saddle would fit! 

I know we need to be working on riding in the dark. I'm just being impatient! Lol 

This past weekend was a first for me in over a year and it although it wasn't NATRC, it served to remind me of my old pitfalls. 

1) don't let mom rattle me. I love her for meeting me at the ride, but she can seriously mess with my game face and distract me if I let her. I know she is just being a mom, Chance is huge, my truck is huge, and I'm a female sleeping alone in a horse trailer. Lol. Her fears can infect me at times. But I love her concern. It makes me feel cared for, but I have to watch my attitude around it or I lose my decisiveness. 

2) while focusing on the horse is great. I have to eat and stay hydrated. Even if it's cold, rainy, busy, etc. I will obsess about his food, water, and such but forget about my own. This seems fine until a few hours into the ride I'm decidedly uncomfortable. 

3) trust myself as an equestrian and horse mommy. I have a tendency to get to a ride around all the "big shots" and lose my confidence. I sink back into a mousy personality and this is not a good thing when your horse rides HUGE. He is a lot of horse and on solo rides or rides with people around whom I feel confident, he's an angel. 


Sigh... A lot to prepare and contemplate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Yay! I hope that it gets there tonight. 

Don't let the big shots get to you. You never know, they might just think you are the big shot.


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

Knave said:


> Yay! I hope that it gets there tonight.
> 
> Don't let the big shots get to you. You never know, they might just think you are the big shot.



It got here... And doesn't fit. Goes downhill and digs into his shoulders. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

MrsKD14 said:


> It got here... And doesn't fit. Goes downhill and digs into his shoulders.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh my....can you send it back?

When DW bought her Tucker, she loaded Sonny boy up and drove several hours to a large tack store that had hundreds of saddles.....


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

gunslinger said:


> Oh my....can you send it back?
> 
> When DW bought her Tucker, she loaded Sonny boy up and drove several hours to a large tack store that had hundreds of saddles.....



I can.  and it looks like that's what we will be doing. Either that or ordering the exact same saddle that the therapy center was using with him. Same saddle fitter that I know and trust fitted him for them and it was a perfect fit. I'll just had a saddler add D rings to make it a little more trail friendly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

It's hard to be a competitive trail rider with no saddle... 

So we've been jogging together! Lol he keeps giving me that "Mom are you ok?" look. But I know it's beneficial for both of us. 

I've also added two days of hill work to his schedule. I put him on the longest line in the barn, and send him trotting up and creeping down. We've been working on tailing and jumping off longe line as well. I know it's not conditioning rides but he enjoys having a job and it certainly isn't hurting his fitness any. I've never seen a horse with the work ethic he has. I've never asked him for something and him not respond with 100% effort. Which makes me watch what I request very carefully as he takes failure to heart (or seems to). 

I was looking through some files today and discovered his bill of sale and registration papers. I cried a single tear. It doesn't seem like he should be 18! It seems like the seller interrupted my senior portraits yesterday to insist on dropping him off. But I can't really deny the numbers. My boy is 18. He hasn't much changed in the past 8 years. Sure, he's quieter. More clingy. And his back has changed shapes but he's still "my" boy. 

I'm gonna go now that I'm waxing sappy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

Well I decided to do some hill work bareback and of course it would begin to thunderstorm while we were out! He was a good boy though and rode like a champ through it, even water crossings and hills that we're getting slippery! 


Not related but I thought it was a beautiful pic that a friend took.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

It is very pretty.


----------



## ManicMini (May 4, 2015)

I really enjoy reading your journal and I must say, that is a frame worthy pic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

Knave said:


> It is very pretty.



Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

ManicMini said:


> I really enjoy reading your journal and I must say, that is a frame worthy pic.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Thank you! I definitely plan to print it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

The great saddle search has ended! I'm so excited! Details in the morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------

